# Giant Mustache



## mgs5053 (Sep 21, 2009)

Well... funnily enough I got this idea while watching Jimmy Fallon last night. See the link for the video and what they look like, but in short there were two giant mustaches fighting. In the middle of the fight, I was just thinking to myself how funny it would be to see two of these things walking around a college campus.

Giant Mustache Fight

So, for those of you who are quite handy, what would be the best way to go about building a frame for one of these? Some sort of chicken wire? I'm not sure if I'm going to be doing it yet, but I just want to see if this is even a plausible thing that I could be getting myself in to.

Regards,

Marcus


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

I could only get through half of it before I thought I'd slit my wrists from the stupidness.


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

Well, back to the original purpose of this thread (to each their own, Dragonomine ; I highly doubt this was meant to be a deep philosophical skit because after all, it is fighting lip hair ):
My guess is that the frame is chicken wire with a plyboard outline or maybe a lightweight board across the 'stash's length. They may be holding it up, but if you do such a costume I would recommend rigging a shoulder harness (just a couple straps should do) or you are going to be quite tired after a short time. Fake fur that long may be a little tough to find since most craft shops carry relatively short pile fabrics. If you are a bit more picky, I'm sure you can find some fake fur online that is longer and at least closer to what the video shows.


----------

